# Уточнение диагноза и как быть далее?



## Fert (3 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Александр
34 года, рост 176 см., вес 95 кг. 

В 2007 году, при профилактическом обследовании на МРТ было обнаружено изменение в позвонке поясничного отдела и сделано заключение: Высота тел позвонков сохранена. В дорзальных отделах L1 определяется зона размерами до 18 мм, повышенной интенсивности в Т2 - и пониженной в Т1 - режиме. Зона распространяется и на правую дужку позвонка. Спинной мозг нормальных размеров, контуры его ровные, структура однородная. Участков с патологической интенсивностью в нем и оболочках не отмечено. Высота дисков и интенсивность МР-сигнала от них нормальные. Пульпозные ядра хорошо дифференцируются. По заднему контуру дисков выпячиваний в сторону спинального канала нет.
*Диагноз: Изменения в L1 - вариант нормы? Отек костного мозга? Для уточнения состояния костных балок - РКТ.*
По итогам диагноза сделали РКТ и диагноз остался прежним.

Хочу заметить, что обследование проводилось в не специализированной клинике, без участия нейрохирургов, а только врачами-рентгенологами.
Снимки 2007 года (все снимки большого разрешения и качества, после загрузки возможно их увеличение по клику мышкой):
http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1008/71/d0fa386dfc86.jpg
http://s003.radikal.ru/i203/1008/1a/817045853a71.jpg

После этого, т.к. не было времени и клинических проявлений, я забросил это дело и вернулся к нему только в этом году. В июне 2010 года в той же клинике провели дополнительное обследование, в итоге, заключение: Нарушение целостности костей. По медиальной поверхности правой дужки L1 в спинальном канале мягкотканной плотности объемное образование 13х10 мм с атрофией от давления прилежащей дужки позвонка. Патологических изменений структуры тела позвонка нет - изменения на МРТ - проявления отека костного мозга, данных за гемангиому не получено. Дополнительных образований в паравертебральных мягких тканях не выявлено.
*Диагноз: Опухоль в спинальном канале на уровне L1 с атрофией от давления прилежащей правой дужки L1.*

Опять же, диагноз ставил врач-рентгенолог и для его уточнения я направился по незнанию сначала в Российский онкологический центр им. Н.Н. Блохина, где после консультации мне сказали, что это не онкологический вопрос и необходима консультация нейрохирурга. После этого я посетил НИИ нейрохирургии имени Н.Н.Бурденко, где первичный осмотр провел практикующий нейрохирург, научный сотрудник отдела спинальной хирургии. Он поставил диагноз - *гемангиома*, но для уточнения направил для описания снимков к профессору отделения нейрорентгенологии, который в свою очередь написал: На представленных МРТ и СКТс к/у определяется объемное образование экстрамедуллярно справа на уровне L1 позвонка. Определяется экспансивное расширение межпозвонкового отверстия. Опухоль имеет круглую форму без признаков компрессии спинного мозга. Выявляется изменение сигнала задних отделов тела L1 позвонка - результат реактивного изменения костной ткани или наличие капиллярной ТАБ.
*Диагноз: Невринома накапливающая контрастное вещество.*

Предложил 2 варианта, операция или динамическое наблюдение, я выбрал пока наблюдение.

Я вернулся с данным описанием к первому нейрохирургу, который сказал, что не согласен и что все же это гемангиома, однако написал следующую резолюцию: *Учитывая отсутствие в настоящий момент клиники, рекомендовано динамическое наблюдение.*

Снимки 2010 года (все снимки большого разрешения и качества, после загрузки возможно их увеличение по клику мышкой):
http://s004.radikal.ru/i206/1008/54/244f236b33bd.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1008/3b/c737b939c7c6.jpg
http://s40.radikal.ru/i090/1008/55/f82dc62bac3c.jpg
http://s49.radikal.ru/i123/1008/93/a84e1294101e.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i173/1008/ec/1573b622c175.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1008/33/e73ddc33ee64.jpg

Из всех представленных, самый информативный снимок на мой взгляд этот:
http://s61.radikal.ru/i173/1008/ec/1573b622c175.jpg

В итоге, я имею несколько диагнозов, в связи с этим прошу Вас проконсультировать меня по следующим вопросам:
1. Какой из диагнозов наиболее верен?
2. Что делать? Наблюдаться в динамике? Делать операцию? Сколько будет стоить операция? Где лучше делать, в НИИ Бурденко или еще где-то? Операция сложная или нет? Под общим наркозом или нет? Сколько период реабилитации, т.е. больничного?
3. Можно ли пока заниматься физическими упражнениями, например плаванием, йогой (несложной)?

Никаких клинических проявлений я пока не ощущаю, никаких серьезных болей нет, только иногда, после нагрузок на спину ощущается какой-то дискомфорт и немного тянущие несильные боли почему-то в левой части ребер (может и не относится к этому вопросу)

Очень надеюсь на Ваш ответ!
С уважением, Александр


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Авг 2010)

Сделайте сцинтиграфию позвоночника. Типичное локализация опухоли -дужка. Я оперировался бы...


----------



## Fert (3 Авг 2010)

Спасибо за ответ Игорь, но все же, каков диагноз, что это, одновременно и невринома и гемангиома или что-то иное? И кстати, где посоветуете оперировать и как срочно?

Может быть у кого-то есть другие мнения?


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Авг 2010)

Александр, я не люблю еще больше запутывать пациентов, но образование не похоже ни на гемангиому, ни на невриному!!! Все остальное мною написанное постарайтесь не читать, оно для консультантов.

Господа-товарищи консультанты, прекрасный случай для высоконаучных дискуссий. Потому что будем говорить о доброкачественной малоагрессивной опухоли позвоночника, что не может не радовать пациента.
Итак, почему не гемангиома - локализация в дужке нехарактерна, есть признаки малой активности в виде отека тела позвонка, нет типичной трабекулярной структуры.
Почему не невринома - опухоль растет из дужки позвонка в форамен, а не наоборот, а в дужке как известно нервов нет.

Конечно могут быть всякие экзотические опухоли, но по моему мнению в первую очередь стоит говорить о трех возможных вариантах.
Первый это остеобластома, но она болит по ночам и не типична для возраста 34 лет, да и нидуса не видно.
Второй и третий это либо аневризмальная костная киста, либо гигантскоклеточная опухоль (Aneurysmal bone cyst or Giant cell tumor), причем в любом случае малоагрессивная форма того или другого.
А что думает Глубокоуважаемый Джин, в смысле доктора-сотоварищи?
:prankster2:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2010)

Врачу консервативной терапии трудно вмешаться в разговоры хирургов, но с пациентом бы говорил о невриноме.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Авг 2010)

Глубокоуважаемый доктор Ступин, видимо нас рассудит только биопсия! При невриноме не может быть отека в теле позвонка, да и если она заполнила форамен и проросла в дужку, должны быть дичайшие радикулярные боли. А их на счастье Александра не наблюдается.
Образование растет из дужки, а не из мягких тканей в кость!!!
:blush200:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2010)

> дичайшие радикулярные боли.



Ой и не говорите, только такую пациентку на операцию отправил. Пока томограф в 1 Тл не сделали все о грыже диска говорили.


----------



## Fert (4 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора!
Спасибо за Ваши ответы!

Доктор Попов, извините за настойчивость, но здоровье одно, кроме того, я не врач, но пожалуйста, обратите внимание на то, что есть изменения не только в дужке, но и в теле позвонка (особенно хорошо видно на этом снимке http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1008/3b/c737b939c7c6.jpg), которые очень похожи на гемангиому (судя по изученным на этом же форуме данным других пациентов), хотя возможно она является следствием наличия других изменений, а именно от давления невриномы или другого образования, растущего из кости или из мягких тканей (хотя этот вариант Вы "отметаете").

Дополнительно направил все данные в Российский научный центр "Восстановительная травматология и ортопедия" имени академика Г.А. Илизарова, они тоже занимаются подобными вещами, по итогам их ответа напишу здесь...

В сухом остатке: Что делать? Если все же операция, где лучше делать (Россия, Германия, Израиль), если можно, дайте контакты и какова ориентировочная стоимость? Как срочно необходимо решать этот вопрос, например планово, после контроля через полгода? 

С уважением, Александр


----------



## Fert (19 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора!

В декабре 2010 года месяце наконец повторно сделал МРТ с контрастированием:
http://s001.radikal.ru/i194/1101/5f/c239f0b69a17.jpg
http://i031.radikal.ru/1101/0c/06bb62aa47d1.jpg
http://s008.radikal.ru/i305/1101/5a/bb837e1a0c20.jpg
http://s001.radikal.ru/i194/1101/0f/707bfa8d5e0c.jpg
http://s013.radikal.ru/i325/1101/d0/d223d4cef590.jpg
http://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1101/b1/1d7a61bbbf22.jpg

Снимки за 2007 год
http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1008/71/d0fa386dfc86.jpg
http://s003.radikal.ru/i203/1008/1a/817045853a71.jpg

Снимки за Май 2010 года
http://s004.radikal.ru/i206/1008/54/244f236b33bd.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i172/1008/3b/c737b939c7c6.jpg
http://s40.radikal.ru/i090/1008/55/f82dc62bac3c.jpg
http://s49.radikal.ru/i123/1008/93/a84e1294101e.jpg
http://s61.radikal.ru/i173/1008/ec/1573b622c175.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1008/33/e73ddc33ee64.jpg

Не могли бы Вы прокомментировать новые снимки и определить динамику! Заключения приложены в виде jpg файлов!

Кстати, по всем снимкам, один из нейрохирургов поставил следующий диагноз: "Екстрадуральная опухоль (невринома/неврофиброма) на уровне L1 позвонка c эрозией ножки (справа) и  прогрессирующим асептическим отеко-некрозом тела L1 позвонка. Опухоль доброкачественная, медленно растущая. Лечение оперативное, с обязательной экспресс-биопсией на операционном столе, учитывая не очень ясную реакцию тела позвонка! При подозрении на возможное структурное разрушение тела, показана вертебропластика (реконструктивно-стабилизирующая операция) L1 с использованием имплантатов из “БИОЦИТАЛЛОВ” С операцией не затягивать! Носить корсет! ОСТОРОЖНО с резкими позвоночными жестами, нагрузками, прыжками и т.д."

Как Вы считаете, правомочен ли такой диагноз? В этом случае вертебропластику (но не металлоконструкции, а заполнение цементом) можно сделать в рамках одной операции или придется делать дополнительно?

Исходя из всех консультаций, которые мне удалось провести, есть мнение, что делать операцию в любом случае будет необходимо, в связи с этим у меня вопрос: где лучше всего делать данную операцию, в Бурденко, Федеральном Центре Нейрохирургии, других клиниках, к кому обратиться для проведения консультаций, определения даты операции, стоимости и т.д. Можете ли посоветовать оперирующих нейрохирургов с опытом проведения подобных операций?

Или может быть все же делать в Германии или Израиле, тогда не могли бы Вы подсказать в каких клиниках?

Клиника: Серьезных самостоятельных болей в спине нет, иногда бывают, но небольшие и думаю, что это просто остеохондроз, интенсивных болей нет, гипертермии нет, анализ крови нормальный (недавно сдавал на биохимию), корешковых болей нет. Судя по заключениям изменений в размерах за последние полгода нет... Поэтому, вывод, наблюдаться??? Что посоветуете?

Заранее благодарен за Ваш ответ !

С уважением, Александр


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте Александр, к сожалению не смог открыть снимки, не могли-бы Вы их поставить еще раз?
Рад что нет болей.
А по поводу операции - биопсию можно сделать и без нее, проколом под контролем КТ.


----------



## Fert (15 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте доктор Попов!
Рад Вас вновь слышать, спасибо за Ваш ответ!
К сожалению, все снимки в большом разрешении, чтобы можно было их четко рассмотреть при увеличении и имеют размер порядка 800Кб, поэтому могут открываться с задержкой в зависимости от ширины канала доступа в Интернет... Прошу дождаться их открытия!
Снимки выложил, вот ссылки на них:
2007 год
http://s003.radikal.ru/i202/1102/93/fe422311df9f.jpg
http://s59.radikal.ru/i163/1102/16/14fef472cfd2.jpg

Май 2010 года
http://i016.radikal.ru/1102/f2/b7af81eaefca.jpg
http://i045.radikal.ru/1102/4f/8b67c993e0ca.jpg
http://i058.radikal.ru/1102/f9/493103b6ab68.jpg
http://i049.radikal.ru/1102/45/fd640c8300c9.jpg
http://s014.radikal.ru/i326/1102/fb/847e0182f955.jpg
http://i054.radikal.ru/1102/3f/40287ae4f9d5.jpg

Декабрь 2010 года
http://s004.radikal.ru/i208/1102/e2/82777b04d856.jpg
http://s41.radikal.ru/i092/1102/ac/8395764dfcce.jpg
http://s51.radikal.ru/i133/1102/40/207560a88c0b.jpg
http://i018.radikal.ru/1102/7a/5376b171a0f5.jpg
http://s55.radikal.ru/i147/1102/2c/ff2c24751c81.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i210/1102/52/0882636e5acb.jpg

Заранее благодарен за Ваш ответ!
Доктор, у меня еще одна просьба, прокомментируйте пожалуйста дополнительные диагнозы в приложенном заключении: Дорсально-центральная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L4-L5 до 3,5мм, с шириной позвоночного канала 9,5 мм, с компрессией дурального мешка, стенозом позвоночного канала. Спондилолиз L5 с двух сторон.

Насколько эти диагнозы критичны? Необходимо ли что-либо предпринимать или пока все внимание уделить опухоли?

С уважением, Александр


----------



## Доктор Попов (15 Фев 2011)

Спондилолизиса я не вижу, скорее всего его нет но МРТ может и "обманывать".
Небольшая грыжка 4-5 есть, возможно что она и дает боли.
С мая по декабрь изменений не видно.

Подтверждаю свои прежние рекомендации - пункционная биопсия под контролем КТ. Удачи!


----------



## Fert (16 Фев 2011)

Большое спасибо доктор за Ваш ответ!
Сейчас веду работу по выбору клиники и хирурга для удаления опухоли. Планирую все на осень... Ближе к июню сделаю еще одно обследование - будет видна динамика. Выставлю снимки для Вашей консультации!

Еще раз, большое спасибо за Ваши ответы!

С уважением, Александр


----------



## Fert (30 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора!

Как и планировал, сделал еще раз МРТ в конце июня этого года...

Снимки:
http://i014.radikal.ru/1108/7e/d2d4d34179ca.jpg
http://s55.radikal.ru/i149/1108/3f/1bffdde4252a.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1108/07/2b124194a407.jpg
http://i030.radikal.ru/1108/63/8111c6ea35a1.jpg
http://s48.radikal.ru/i122/1108/f1/9aee9a742e26.jpg
http://i071.radikal.ru/1108/0d/b0cbabe052c0.jpg
(Все снимки по клику мышкой масштабируются)

Результат:
Высота тел позвонков сохранена. Участков патологической интенсивности МР-сигнала в отростках не выявлено. Сохраняется зона дегенерации красного костного мозга в дорзальных отделах L1. Спинной мозг нормальных размеров, контуры его ровные, структура однородная. Участков с патологической интенсивностью в нем не отмечено. На уровне L1 позвонка справа определяется экстрадуральное объемное образование овальной формы, с четкими и ровными контурами. Размеры его: 15x10x11 мм. Структура образования однородная, накопление контрастного вещества равномерное, выраженное. Дуральный мешок назначительно деформирован, существенного сужения его не выявлено. Снижена высота диска L4-5, также снижена интенсивность пульпозного ядра в этом диске. По заднему контуру диска L4-5 определяется локальное выпячивание в сторону спинального канала размерами: 4(сагиттальный) мм. Направлено оно медианно. Эпидуральная клетчатка частично облитерирована, дуральный мешок не деформирован.
Заключение:
Невринома на уровне тела L1 без существенной динамики по сравнению с МРТ от Мая 2010 года. Межпозвонковый хондроз L4-L5? задняя медианная протрузия диска в этом сегменте.

В настоящее время подготавливаю документы для направления в НИИ им. Бурденко для проведения операции, ОДНАКО, может быть кто-то выскажет свое мнение, если изменений не выявлено в течение последнего года, да и по сравнению с 2007 годом изменения незначительные, может быть не стоит делать операцию? Или все же сделать, пока размеры небольшие?

И еще один момент: Как я понял из разговора с рентгенологом, дегенрация красного костного мозга в дорзальных отделах L1 это его, как бы сказать, перерождение в жировую ткань, то есть ослабление костной структуры (при погашении интенсивности сигнала, область дегенрации сливалась по цвету с жировыми тканями). Прав ли я и рентгенолог, и как это может повлиять на состояние позвонка? Что делать для его укрепления? Или все же я не прав и это, как говорил мне один из нейрохирургов, реактивный отек тела позвонка из-за давления невриномы?

Очень уж не хочется ложиться на операционный стол!

Буду весьма благодарен за комментарии!

С уважением, Александр


----------



## doclega (21 Ноя 2011)

Учитывая риски предстоящей операции и достоверность поставленного диагноза - решение должны принимать принимать Вы сами. Что касается моего опыта - видел невриномы и большего размера (растут они очень медленно ).


----------



## Fert (28 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо doclega! Извините, не знаю Вашего имени!
Уже принял решение, отложил все на год после консультации с опытным нейрохирургом... Через год посмотрим, что будет!

С уважением, Александр


----------

